# Potential purchase--please critique! WHAT do you think of her?



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKQsxG_AvbQ

I posted another thread about her awhile ago, but I didn't have any new video, or of her under saddle.

What do you think of her?? Any opinions on her confo or canter? I've been in contact with the owner for a month, but have been able to come ride her due to my work.

The owner just commented that she's WAY underpriced. I want to cry. When people get greedy, I get sad...I really want this mare, but im afraid shell sell her before I can look at her in a couple of days. Dang wisdom teeth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

Anyone???


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

your link doesn't work, and copy/paste shows no results found.


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

Katze said:


> your link doesn't work, and copy/paste shows no results found.


 OOPS! Sorry!

How about now?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That horse has a lot of equipment on her for tying her down. And the rider is forcing her down, or trying to, by using her hands low and wide, and the mare is pulling back up against her. The mare has a lifetime of learning to brace against all that, she looks like she is a bit frantic and goes around the circle unable to fully balance herself (is overbent). You would need to work to undo all that. Look at her neck. It shows her musculature's reaction to this kind of riding. You will have to rebuild those muscles to be correct.
Otherwise, she is cute and has potential to be a nice horse, given some breathing space.


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

Tiny..correct me if I'm wrong...But doesnt it just look unnatural for her head to be down like that? 
What do you think of her canter? The owner said she rides her like that because it should "slow her down". But honestly..I think its just gonna make her angry and frustrated.

What would happen if I rode with my reins normally on a horse like that? Btw..it was 100 degrees out when the video was taken.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, with that video, I _*really*_ don't like how she's being ridden. Way too far behind the vertical, completely discombobulated at the lope, strung out and heavy on the forehand, and either the rider is horrible or she rides really rough at the trot. Her lope doesn't look that bumpy under saddle but everything else would make me avoid her. 

They've got her head basically tied down to her chest by some kind of martingale/training fork thing and there were several times that I can see she would have been carrying her head like a giraffe if it hadn't been tied down. She looks like she may have a bit of potential but she's going to need some _serious_ re-training before it will begin to show at all. Truthfully, for more than a couple of hundred, she's probably going to be more trouble than she's worth. Especially if you don't have the training experience to start her over and bring her along correctly.


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Wow, with that video, I _*really*_ don't like how she's being ridden. Way too far behind the vertical, completely discombobulated at the lope, strung out and heavy on the forehand, and either the rider is horrible or she rides really rough at the trot. Her lope doesn't look that bumpy under saddle but everything else would make me avoid her.
> 
> They've got her head basically tied down to her chest by some kind of martingale/training fork thing and there were several times that I can see she would have been carrying her head like a giraffe if it hadn't been tied down. She looks like she may have a bit of potential but she's going to need some _serious_ re-training before it will begin to show at all. Truthfully, for more than a couple of hundred, she's probably going to be more trouble than she's worth. Especially if you don't have the training experience to start her over and bring her along correctly.


SM..You that video of her when she was younger--she didnt use to carry her head too high. I mean, shes 3/4 arab..of course she's gonna have some elevation to her headset, but she just looks off in this video. She doesnt get ridden regularly, and I know they have had kids on her mostly. :?

What do you think she needs in the way of retraining? Nothing a daily lunge and trail ride and arena work without a martinggale cant fix? 

Is 500 too much for a horse with her...stuff?

I would mostly use her for trails and arena work (I'm not the most experienced rider, either, based on my posts. I know a great deal more than I did when I started, I dont get taken advantage of, and I ride an arab 4 times a week, im getting pretty good at predicting the fights and working them out). Arena work being playing with running poles, barrels, and maybe eventually jumping (which she does).


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

For $500 I would walk away from her, you can find something better suited to your needs for the money . It is a terrible shame that she is being ridden that way and it will take a lot of work to correct it.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Poor horse, her rider looks like she's forcing her muzzle to her chest the way she's riding her. No wonder she's all over the place all she is doing is fighting the restrictive hands and martingale that's tying her head down. 

That type of tie down makes them uncomfortable. Bad horse training, want's a quick fix type of owner imo, OP if you have the skills, she's only 500$, I say do it, but she's def a project horse.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Poor horse. Way behind the verticle, not able to use herself properly because her rider is concentrating on nothing put pulling her head down in whatever way she can.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Pass. There are a lot better horses out there for $500, especially if this is going to be your first horse, and you are still a beginner._


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> That horse has a lot of equipment on her for tying her down. And the rider is forcing her down, or trying to, by using her hands low and wide, and the mare is pulling back up against her. The mare has a lifetime of learning to brace against all that, she looks like she is a bit frantic and goes around the circle unable to fully balance herself (is overbent). You would need to work to undo all that. Look at her neck. It shows her musculature's reaction to this kind of riding. You will have to rebuild those muscles to be correct.
> Otherwise, she is cute and has potential to be a nice horse, given some breathing space.


I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I would pass. That horse is all over the place.


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

Bottom line: Can I fix her? 

This is not a first horse situation. I dont have training experience, but I'm not scared to get help if its needed. They say she's "hot" and should be lunged before you ride, unless you ride her every day. Um...lets see...What six year old do you know that wouldnt become a fiesty little ****** if not ridden regularly? The video was also taken when it was 100 degrees out. 

Her bloodlines alone (think Magnum Psyche, Aladdinn, Triple Bask) would be worth that in a better economy. She's six--shes got life in her to be lived if I can fix this.

So what do you think? Is she anything more than a daily trail ride, weekly arena work, AND *A 10 MINUTE WARM UP ON THE LUNGE *prior to that cant fix?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I still say there are too many issues there for someone without any training experience to try to tackle without hands-on help. But, if you have already made up your mind to get her, then I'll just wish you luck.


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I still say there are too many issues there for someone without any training experience to try to tackle without hands-on help. But, if you have already made up your mind to get her, then I'll just wish you luck.


GAH! Dont say that! Makes my stomach twist. ahah. What do you see necessary in the way of retraining her, SM? :-|


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

My 6 yr old is an OTTB and can and has sat in a field for a month and then been ridden and is the exact way he always is, quiet and calm. 

My former horse was very hot, and needed lunging before riding to calm her down - all that happened was she became fitter and fitter and needed lunging for longer and longer before I could ride.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's hard for me to say without actually getting my hands on her and seeing what she lacks and what has been done wrong. So much of re-training a horse depends on feel and experience. Having enough knowledge to know when one thing isn't working and being able to pull 4 or 5 other methods to fix the problem out of the toolbox.

If you decide to get her, I really suggest you find someone experience/professional that can be there to help you and teach you.


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

AlexS said:


> My 6 yr old is an OTTB and can and has sat in a field for a month and then been ridden and is the exact way he always is, quiet and calm.
> 
> My former horse was very hot, and needed lunging before riding to calm her down - all that happened was she became fitter and fitter and needed lunging for longer and longer before I could ride.


You're lucky then. I know a couple of rambunctious youngsters then I geuss. They both get "forgetful" after even a couple weeks out of work (and they're mustang and paint. I dont even wanna know what my 13 year old was like at 5 or 6. haha! ) . I can only wonder what six months of fermenting on a young arabs mind is like :evil:

Also..dont know if it makes a sam hill of beans difference..but this mare is fed *ALFALFA PELLETS.*


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It sounds like you want this mare - so go ahead and get her. 

I am lucky with my horse, but he is not abnormal either.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't think she is as terrible as she seems to have been made out to be. Really, a lot of arabs get way better when given a little breathing room and calm, consitent training so that they actually understand the concept rather than just being forced into a "frame." She seems to have 3 workable gaits (although, as has been pointed out they will need work), and I can't see any major conformation flaws from the video.

I don't know where you live, but around here $500 is nothing for a horse (and no, I am not rich at all). For five hundred here, you could get a 20 plus yr old trained horse that has health issues, or a completely unruly youngster with MAJOR issues. I would probably buy her, as long as she has a good personality and you feel confident enough to work with her and understand that her issues will take a little time to sort out.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I would pass but only for your expressed lack of experience and her serious need for retraining. In my area you can find a lot more horse for $500 if you take some time and look.


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> I would pass but only for your expressed lack of experience and her serious need for retraining. In my area you can find a lot more horse for $500 if you take some time and look.


 
You can't here  I can't believe how soft the market has become though. I paid 675 for my 7/8 Arab in January. She was about to turn 13. I had to have someone haul her her to me (Being 20 and never being allowed to go anywhere sucks) She was several hundreds miles from me. When all was said and done, I had an $1100 horse that has hardly been ridden her whole life, but has a generally gentle personality that makes it work (as long as you dont let her have ANY alfalfa). Also..the joy was finding out about her old leg injury that the owner and VET I had PPE her never disclosed was amazing! Given her lack of training and miles, injury, age, etc..I would now pay no more than 400ish for my girl. Although I love her to pieces, and will never part with her for the rest of her natural life. (I'm going to stop blabbering).

My point is people in Arizona still think horses are worth more than they are. I'm just wondering if a weekly session with a trainer (and both my girls), a daily warm up lunge and ride would be all it takes to fix her. I do really want her, but I dont want what's not healthy, ya know? I mean, I dont want something that *wants to kill me. :shock:*

Maybe I wouldn't feel so invested, butI've been corresponding about this horse for a *month .*I wanted to see her from the beginning, but there was always a reason my parents wouldnt let me drive 2hrs by myself (you really would think I'm 9 and not 20.) in the truck I bought and paid for and have had for years. It's always "lets make a family trip to phoenix! then i can hit up the malls!" and then the day of the trip "oh...I have a little girl coming over. You're going to give her a horse back ride" or "I'm just not feeling like driving far today." That was a few weeks ago. Now I have two jobs and work 7 days a week. And even when it's not a full day, I cant go down before an afternoon shift, because what if I got a flat :shock:

It gets frustrating, especially because ideally, if I loooked at this horse, I would go ride her, take conformation shots and video, process it all, go home and sleep on it, THEN place a deposit and THEN return with the trailer. But with pushy people who know nothing aobut horses (my family) controlling my life, and I have *ONE shot* to go see this horse. If I dont take the trailer then, I'm screwed. 

Do you see my dilemma? Lol. Sorry to rant. Wasn't trying to vent. It just happened.  I'm just frustrated. Because I feel like it's a danged if I do and danged if I dont position.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I really, really dislike that horse. 
What the heck is with all that crap on her face? she's going to need to be basically re-trained because she is going to have no idea what to do with herself when she has nothing to fight against. I'd pass, and would never look back.

As AlexS said, a calm and young horse is NOT that rare. Proper training can overcome age and "hotness". You can find a nice quarter horse for the same price that is level headed and goes in a simple snaffle!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

Ummmm..I couldn't find a "nice quarter horse" for the same price. I found a grade that was green broke and didn't neck rein, an hours drive rein, but that's about it.
I've never liked Quarter Horses. Not to offend anyone, but I've never seen one that impressed me. At all. They've all either been jugged headed, deadhead dumb#&$=$, or way overbred expensive ones that people believe are worth a fortune because they're related pocopeppy banana peel five generations back  nothing use to **** me off more than when someone would say" what you need is a nice, registered AQHA gelding". Because that's exactly what I didn't want.

I live in the middle of no where basically. Anythings gonna be a drive.

It's the same reason I bought a German Shepherd Puppy after having labs--sure, they're both dogs, but they fire on completely different cylinders.

On a different note, my arab started limping last night.
im just starting to wonder if based on everything everyones said..if this mare is eve worth driving to look at anymore.  like I said...im basically having to use up all my brownie points just to be allowed to go look once..and I just wonder if its even worth anymore. Sad day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Chin up hun, don't give up! Can you take a friend with you, maybe that would make your parents more comfortable letting you go 2 hrs away?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That woman rides like every other novice trainer out there, using gimmicks to force false collection. This little mare can & will collect the proper way very easily if someone would ride her correctly. I love her, and for $500 I personally would buy her. Here in my area, there are no $500 rideable horses in that age range, $500 is rock bottom meat prices, here her asking price would be about $2000 if she is papered, Canadian dollars which is worth more than US currency.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Very cute horse too bad about the way she was ridden...


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Would you consider finding a trainer here in Phoenix and paying THEM to go look at her? Could save you a LOT of time and money, plus you can get an idea (from a trainer) what it feels like to ride her and their take on retraining needs. Where is this horse?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

AlexS said:


> For $500 I would walk away from her, you can find something better suited to your needs for the money . It is a terrible shame that she is being ridden that way and it will take a lot of work to correct it.


You really think she can get a better 3/4 Arab for 500.00?
Can you post some available?
I didn't like the horse but if you take the price into consideration then that is a different story


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

poultrygirl said:


> You can't here  I can't believe how soft the market has become though. I paid 675 for my 7/8 Arab in January. She was about to turn 13. I had to have someone haul her her to me (Being 20 and never being allowed to go anywhere sucks) She was several hundreds miles from me. When all was said and done, I had an $1100 horse that has hardly been ridden her whole life, but has a generally gentle personality that makes it work (as long as you dont let her have ANY alfalfa). Also..the joy was finding out about her old leg injury that the owner and VET I had PPE her never disclosed was amazing! Given her lack of training and miles, injury, age, etc..I would now pay no more than 400ish for my girl. Although I love her to pieces, and will never part with her for the rest of her natural life. (I'm going to stop blabbering).
> 
> My point is people in Arizona still think horses are worth more than they are. I'm just wondering if a weekly session with a trainer (and both my girls), a daily warm up lunge and ride would be all it takes to fix her. I do really want her, but I dont want what's not healthy, ya know? I mean, I dont want something that *wants to kill me. :shock:*
> 
> ...


What happened to the other horse? It's sounds like you should spend your money on an apartment, move out and grow up.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

What do you want to do with this horse? If she is papered, then she might be worth what they are asking, but if you are never going to breed her then it doesn't matter. The trainers charge anywhere from $900 to $500 to put 30 days on a horse in my area of the valley.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll be an odd ball- I like her. I recently bought a PB arab mare, 8 & ridden much like this mare. She was longed for a long time too. On the test ride she had her head tied up & down, she couldn't move it at all. After the owner rode her I took off all that junk for my ride, loosened the bridle by 2 holes. The mare was much happier but very green.
I bought her after a 30 day trial where I found she knew next to nothing. I switched her immediately from a slow twist bit to a fat baby snaffle, no martingale & I restarted her from the beginning. She's coming along nicely.
The mare in question looks very green but not hopeless. She's only 6 so she doesn't have years of bad riding ingrained. The video rider was not helping the horse but the mare still looked like she was at least trying to do what was asked of her. It didn't show any transitions so I suspect those need work too.
It sounds like you know Arabs & how to work with them, so if you feel confident & have other resources if needed I'd say go for it. She will need some down time & lots of quiet ground work before riding IMO.
I can't help with the family issues other than saying a non-supportive family can make things difficult for a young horse owner. Only you can decide if getting another horse is the right thing to do at this time.
I wish you well.


----------



## JustRide (Jun 28, 2011)

I would say go with your heart. If you feel you can handle her - buy her. She can BE something with the right person. Every horse is going to have its faults. - Some worse than others. You just have to choose WHICH one youre willing to work for. $500 isn't a bad deal - but she is very "Hot". If you buy her - maybe a trainer can help you with the things you are unsure of.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Honestly if it were me (and if the mare were 4 y/o Or less) I would pick her up. However without a trainer this mare is a)not going to get any better about flexion, collecting, headset or speed & b) is never going to be an enjoyable ride. She is either going to be the same or worse than she currently is. She is a charming mare and I love her looks and she doesn't seem like a bad horse she just needs some real time and miles by a knowledgeable trainer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

If I were closer id take her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> What happened to the other horse? It's sounds like you should spend your money on an apartment, move out and grow up.


Wow, that was rude...


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Wow, that was rude...


Are you kidding? at 20 and living like a 13 year old? I think it's time to be weaned and learn about life.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

churumbeque said:


> Are you kidding? at 20 and living like a 13 year old? I think it's time to be weaned and learn about life.


That is none of your business and has nothing to do with this thread. Keep you posts on target.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> That is none of your business and has nothing to do with this thread. Keep you posts on target.


It has every thing to do with this thread and her horse issues. She is complaining that she can't go anywhere and about her sheltered home life. If she lived on her own she could make her own money and spend it any way she wanted. 

She could go look at and buy what ever horse she felt she had the means to do. She posted it and I have a right to comment on it.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

You need to learn the difference between comment and ridicule.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> It has every thing to do with this thread and her horse issues. She is complaining that she can't go anywhere and about her sheltered home life. If she lived on her own she could make her own money and spend it any way she wanted.
> 
> She could go look at and buy what ever horse she felt she had the means to do. She posted it and I have a right to comment on it.


Wow, these comments are totally uncalled for :-(. Since you know absolutely nothing about this person's life other than a few lines posted on an internet forum, I really don't think you're in the position to judge. Besides, why turn a friendly thread into something bad?

To the OP: did you end up looking at the horse? I do have to say that my arab was ridden much like this mare. They even gave me the running martingale with him. I've had him for about a month and a half. In that time I can now ride him on a loose rein, he has 3 very nice gaits, and he is absolutely bonded with me. I just took the martingale in the house after it sat in his bin for all this time. Point being, I will never use this on him and the difference with just giving him a little space has been AMAZING . I would not consider this a horrible issue if you are a confident, patient, and calm rider. If the horse were bucking and rearing (which I wouldn't blame her for given the way she is being ridden), then it would be a different story, but she really isn't trying to do anything wrong. I personally would give it a shot. 

Also, there isn't anything wrong with bringing the trailer and if you really don't like her you can just bring it back home empty. If you do like her, well it's all ready to go :wink:.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> You need to learn the difference between comment and ridicule.


 I am just to the point. That is my personality. Some things that look black and white to me may not to others. I don't like a lot of posts by others either but I try to keep to what I see and believe not tell them how rude they are. I have been very independant from a very early age so I could never imagine not having more independance at 20


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

very uncalled for posts Churumbeque nothing to do with what is being discussed


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Does anybody know what the OP decided to do? Has she looked at the horse?


----------



## Serendipitous (May 27, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> If she lived on her own she could make her own money and spend it any way she wanted.
> 
> She could go look at and buy what ever horse she felt she had the means to do. She posted it and I have a right to comment on it.





poultrygirl said:


> Now I have two jobs and work 7 days a week.


Just because you were diapering yourself at three months old doesn't mean anyone who wasn't working in the mines at 5 years old is somehow defective. You can use your life as a measuring stick to judge everyone else, but expect to be judged in return, and possibly by people who did things sooner, faster, and better than you.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

OP, did you go look at the mare? Just wondering how she rode for you w/o all the gimmicks.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I wouldn't get this mare without a trainer if I were you. You don't seem experienced enough in these sort of situations to retrain her bad habits. 

I am not doubting your ability to handle a hotter horse, but there is a difference between a hot horse and a horse with bad habits.

She would be super cute with a better rider!


----------



## lovemarcy (Jun 5, 2011)

Like someone else already said- you could always take the trailer out with you when you get to go look at her and if its a disaster then bring that trailer back empty.


----------

